# طلب معلومات عن هندسة الطيران



## zeyad2000 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكوا انا طالب فى 3ث من مصر وكنت عايز اعرف كل الطرق الى اقدر اخش بيها هندسة الطيران يعنى الكليات العامة والخاصة ومصاريف الخاص وايه هى الكليات الخاصة بتاعة هندسة الطيران :7::7:


----------



## zeyad2000 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت الرررررررررررررد


----------



## مهندس موهوب (27 أكتوبر 2010)

هاذا منتدى راح يفيدك 
http://www.flyingway.com/vb/index.php


----------



## zeyad2000 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## zeyad2000 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

طب هو حضرتك شكلك مش مصرى انا عايز يا ريت حد مصرى يقولى بس تفاصيل اكتر وعن الاسعار فى الكليات الخاصة ولما انشاء الله لو دخلت واتخرجت بيبقى معايا ايه واقدر اشتغل ايه بالشهادة دى وايه الكورسات الى اقدر اخدها عشان احسن الشهادة والحجات دى يعنى ...والف شكر


----------



## zeyad2000 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

يارييييييييييييييييييييييييت الرد لحسن اتجننت خلاص كل واحد يقولى حاجة شكل عايز اجابة من شخص موثوق فيه


----------



## مهندس موهوب (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اخوي انت سجل بل منتدى و هم يساعدون مارح يقصرون عليك 
صدقني المواضيع شامله الي من مصر وغيرهم من العرب 
http://www.flyingway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=54297
ادخل حاول وابحث اذا كنت مهتم 
ارجو اني افتك


----------



## zeyad2000 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس موهوب قال:


> اخوي انت سجل بل منتدى و هم يساعدون مارح يقصرون عليك
> صدقني المواضيع شامله الي من مصر وغيرهم من العرب
> http://www.flyingway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=54297
> ادخل حاول وابحث اذا كنت مهتم
> ارجو اني افتك


اكيد افدتنى كتيييير مشكووووور جدا


----------



## مهندس موهوب (3 نوفمبر 2010)

العفو بس انا مستغرب ليش محد غيري يساعدك


----------

